

Polyglot program - nsajko
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyglot_%28computing%29

======
nsajko
On another note, imagine a metalanguagey language in which every in which
every function could be written in a different language. It could then all be
"simply" translated to the same executable code, OR it could be distributed
among different (virtual) machines...

